# Selling car after visa expires questions



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

Do I need a residence visa to sell my car?

My visa and employment will expire in a few days time, neither will be renewed and my intention is to return home to the UK.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

No, but you do need a residents visa to drive it (license is only valid if you have a res visa).

I'd keep copies of your visa stamps if I was you though, just in case.


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> No, but you do need a residents visa to drive it (license is only valid if you have a res visa).
> 
> I'd keep copies of your visa stamps if I was you though, just in case.


What do you mean by copies of 'your visa stamps'? From my passport?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

dj045 said:


> What do you mean by copies of 'your visa stamps'? From my passport?


Yes, you just never know when such things could come in handy when you come across a jobsworth at the RTA.

In fact I would keep electronic copies of each and every bit of official documentation that you have - and this goes for everyone - you never know when you might need it and in a worst case scenario (think Torch fire) if they're on your email account you can get them back and easily (relatively) get replacements.


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

I phoned RTA a moment ago just to double-check your advice.

They informed me I can still drive my own car on a visit visa as long as my Dubai drivers license and vehicle license are still valid.

They also informed me I can also sell my car whilst on a visit visa also.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

What car do you have?


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

tahir29 said:


> What car do you have?


Ford Explorer 2008


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

dj045 said:


> I phoned RTA a moment ago just to double-check your advice.
> 
> They informed me I can still drive my own car on a visit visa as long as my Dubai drivers license and vehicle license are still valid.
> 
> They also informed me I can also sell my car whilst on a visit visa also.


Why bother asking on here then?

I'd check with your insurance people, because I don't believe that. I was informed by mine that if you don't have a residence visa your UAE Licence isn't valid either therefore neither is your insurance.


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Why bother asking on here then?
> 
> I'd check with your insurance people, because I don't believe that. I was informed by mine that if you don't have a residence visa your UAE Licence isn't valid either therefore neither is your insurance.


Easy fella, I'm only reporting back they told me. I'll check my insurance document and see if it mentions anything.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I only believe what is written down for me, I don't trust the spoken word out here


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

TT365 said:


> I only believe what is written down for me, I don't trust the spoken word out here


Even that's not worth the paper its written on


----------



## Actor Girl (Mar 21, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> Why bother asking on here then?
> 
> I'd check with your insurance people, because I don't believe that. I was informed by mine that if you don't have a residence visa your UAE Licence isn't valid either therefore neither is your insurance.


Your driving skills do not expire with your visa. The license continues irrespective. I am on my third residency and the license still operates. Your insurance company is totally wrong.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Actor Girl said:


> . Your insurance company is totally wrong.


Insurance companies decide the terms of their insurance. If they say you are not covered then you are not.


----------



## Actor Girl (Mar 21, 2016)

Change your insurer then. My information came from the Traffic Police when I specifically asked on behalf of someone who is in that situation. I think they might know the law.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Why bother asking on here then?
> 
> I'd check with your insurance people, because I don't believe that. I was informed by mine that if you don't have a residence visa your UAE Licence isn't valid either therefore neither is your insurance.


I've been told the same before by my own insurance company and the company that insures our company vehicles - uae licence only valid for residents. In practise you could drive and the police wouldn't care, if you did have an accident though and insurer asked for residency/additional documents with claim, that would be an issue it seems..


----------



## Actor Girl (Mar 21, 2016)

dj045 said:


> Do I need a residence visa to sell my car?
> 
> My visa and employment will expire in a few days time, neither will be renewed and my intention is to return home to the UK.


There are all sorts of answers depending on the emirate you are in. You need to deregister your car prior to sale and clear all debts, fines etc on it. Only then can it be sold. I am told by the police that insurance on the car is not valid after your visa expires, unless it is renewed because you are staying. 

I would not hang about on selling either because there are a lot of vehicles on the market so you do not know how long it will take. If a buyer knows you are desperate or you go to one of those quick sale places, expect to be scalped on price. 

You can ask you own insurers about the insurance and the correct government portal for information on deregistering your car prior to sale.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Actor Girl said:


> I would not hang about on selling either because there are a lot of vehicles on the market so you do not know how long it will take.


Friend of mine decided to play it safe and sell well in advance, sold it in 24 hours at the full asking price and had to use taxis for three months 

Then he worked out he should have stuck to using taxis for the last two years as it saved him a fortune ........


----------

